# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى الفتاة المسلمة >  كيف تدعو الفتاة المسلمة إلى الله

## latifa Naf1

ليس هناك فرق في الدعوة إلى الله بين رجل وامرأة أو شاب وكهل فالكل مؤهل للقيام بالمهمة طالما خلصت النوايا ... وهذه بعض الأفكار التي يمكن للفتاة المسلمة أن تدعو إلى الله من خلالها .

• إذا كنت طالبة في المدرسة مثلاً أو معهد علمي ... يمكنك صنع لافتات دعوية مزخرفة وملونة .... وتكتبين عليها بعض الآيات القرآنية التذكيرية ... ثم توزيعها على صديقاتك أو زميلاتك ... وإذا كنت في جماعة الصحافة أو مسئولة تحريرية في مدرستك فيمكنك توزيعها مع نشرات و مطويات جماعتك كملحق مجاني.

• في الاجتماعات الأسرية بينك وبين قريباتك ... يمكنك أن تعدي سلة .... وتملئينها بالأشرطة الإسلامية أو المطويات الدعوية . وتنسقينها بشكل مؤنق وجميل . وتمررينها على جميع الحاضرات حتى تأخذ كل واحدة منهن هدية ويمكنك لإضفاء مزيد من التشويق لهذه المطويات . أن تغلفيها بأغلفة الهدايا وترفقي معها بحلوى صغيرة مغلفة كذلك .

• أنت الآن من مستخدمات شبكة الإنترنت . فحرصي دوماً على استغلال حد الخير فيها لتضمني بذلك رضا الله وثوابه ... وإليك ثلاثة أفكار يمكنك من خلالها استغلال حد الخير ذلك .
* يمكنك مراسلة صديقاتك على بريدهن الإلكتروني وإرسال بطاقات إلكترونية دعوية إليهن ، أو موضوعات دينية تمس عقيدتهن .
* يمكنك التحدث مع صديقاتك من مستخدمات الإنترنت عن موضوعات دينية تمس عقيدتهن عبر برامج المحادثة الإلكترونية كما يمكنك كذلك إعطائهن مجموعة من المواقع الدينية النسوية .
* يمكنك كتابة المواضيع الدينية الهادفة عبر المشاركة في المنتديات العربية وتذكري دوماً أن مبتغاك من ذلك هو وجه الله تعالى فقط وليس كثرة الردود .....

• بإمكانك صناعة صندوق للتبرعات من الكرتون أو الخشب . وتغلفته وكتابة بعض العبارات عليه ، ومرريه على صديقاتك في المدرسة أو على أقاربك عند الاجتماعات الأسرية بينكن . وعندما تجمعين المبلغ المطلوب (100 ريال مثلاً ) قومي بإعطائها إلى الجمعيات الخيرية .

• إذا كنت تجيدين الأشغال الفنية واليدوية يمكنك صنع لوحات كبيرة مزخرفة وملونة وتوزيعها على صديقاتك أو قريباتك . ولزيادة جمال تلك اللوحات يمكنك بروزتها ضمن إطار مزخرف وجميل .

• يمكنك صنع مطويات أو نشرات ووضعها ضمن لوحة وتعليقها على حائط غرفتك مثلاً وهكذا كلما تأتي صديقاتك لزيارتك يقرأنها وينتفعن بما فيها من موضوعات دينية هادفة .

• يمكنك أن تتفقي أنت ومجموعة من زميلاتك في الدراسة أو في العمل أو حتى جاراتك على عمل مجلة دينية بسيطة . وتوزيع العمل فيما بينكن .

• لا تنسى أن سلوكك وخلقك النابع من تعاليم الإسلام السمحاء هو خير دعوة لقريناتك المسلمات وتذكير لهن بتلك السلوكيات الإسلامية السامية .

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

أحوال النساء في الجنة 
ضوابط التواصل بين الجنسين عبر الإنترنت 
آداب وأحكام المطر والرعد والبرق والريح... 
أحكام وآداب صلاة عيد الفطر 
هل يجوز إرجاع الزوجة بعد الطلقة الأولى بدون... 
حكم أكل الفواكه التي فيها مادة كحولية ذاتية 
احكام الاغتسال بعد الاحتلام 
الشك في الطهر من الحيض 
هل كل النساء قوارير 
هل المايكروبليدنج للحواجب حرام

----------

